# Probleme mit Web-FTP



## Lampo (18. Dez. 2007)

Ich habe mir auf meinem Mandriva 2008.0 ISP installiert. Nach der installation bin eingeloggt und habe die Menus ausprobieren wollen.


Beim Web-FTP schaft er mit einfach nicht den Sub-Menu aufzubauen. Er wartet so lange bis der Server ein Time-Out sendet. Ich habe den Port 21 aufgemacht, bracht aber nichts. 

Hoffe jemand hat eine Idee warum es bei mir den GUI (Web-FTP) nicht aufbauen kann.


----------



## Till (19. Dez. 2007)

Funktioniert FTP denn mit einem "normalen" FTP Client? Wenn nicht, dann schau mal nach, ob Dein FTP Server entsprechend des perfect setup konfiguriert und gestartet ist.


----------



## Lampo (19. Dez. 2007)

ich habe es aus meiner Windows installation ausprobiert und es funktioniert. Über den browser funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Lampo (20. Dez. 2007)

Nun habe ich alles wieder geprüft auch mit einem anderen ftp client (filezilla). 

Mit dem Filezilla kann ich ohne problem zugreifen. Aus dem ISPConfig Admin console (menu Web_FTP) funktioniert es nicht.

Ich habe eine HTTPS installation gewählt. 

Wer kann mir helfen? Ich weiss nicht mehr wo suchen?

DAnke


----------



## Till (20. Dez. 2007)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap | grep ftp


----------



## Lampo (20. Dez. 2007)

Hier mein Output


netstat -tap | grep ftp
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                       *:*                         LISTEN      14454/proftpd: (acc


----------



## Till (21. Dez. 2007)

Das ist ok. Dann solltest Du mal prüfen, ob Du einen korrekten Eintrag für localhost in /etc/hosts hast, der auf die IP 127.0.0.1 verweist.


----------



## Lampo (22. Dez. 2007)

Folgender eintrag habe ich im hosts: 

127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain localhost


----------



## Till (22. Dez. 2007)

Das ist auch og. Welche Zeilen erscheinen denn im log des proftpd (kann auch xferlog heißen), wenn Du versuchst Dich mittels webFTP einzuloggen?


----------



## Lampo (26. Dez. 2007)

im log (/var/log/proftpd/proftpd.log sehe ich keine Fehlermeldungen. 

Er macht ein (localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]): FTP session opened und danach wieder  ((localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]): FTP session closed)

Auf dem GUI bzw. browser erhalte ich kein menu, bleibt alles blank (weiss)....


----------



## Till (27. Dez. 2007)

Wie groß ist die Webseite denn ungefähr (Anzahl der Ordner) ?

Bei Großen Websites kann es mehrere Minuten dauern, bis das WebFTP alle Ordner mittels FTP Commandos durchlaufen hat un den Ordnerbaum aufbaut. In dem Fall nimmst Du besser einen normalen FTP Client.


----------



## Lampo (7. Jan. 2008)

Das tragische ist: schon nach der Installation bevor ich überhaupt ein Web erstellt habe, laufe ich im Problem.

Ich habe versucht alle logs abzusuchen find aber nicht. Ich habe sogar die  mandriva 2008.0 neu installiert gemäss howTo.org installationsdoku. 

Alles blieb erfolglos.????? 

Was kann ich noch machen? Ist die Installationsdoku fehlerhaft? 

danke


----------



## Till (8. Jan. 2008)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

iptables -L


----------



## Lampo (8. Jan. 2008)

Hier der Output vo iptables -L

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination


Das hatte ich übrigens auch bereits geprüft. Ich dachte, dass ev. die Firewall nocht aktiv war.


----------

